# Screw confined spaces



## stoner 420 (Nov 26, 2006)

Hello everyone i have been trying to get some sprouts started in a very little box as u all know..... i have went to lowes  and bought some wood sheeting and put it in my closet ... i have made an inclosed  area that is 23 1\5 inches wide x 13 3\4 deep x 48 inches tall... i am sealing it with foam weather striping .... i am putting two 26 watt cfls one soft and one cool two 24 inch plant flourescent lights and my 100 watt sunlight bulb.... i am only growing two plants maybe three but only going to flower two......
i have the two 24 inch fixtures vertical on ethe walls and hanging the other cfls over top on an adjustable hanger.... i think this will be perfect amount of light for the whole thing.. it will have approxamatly 7000 to 8000 lumens in 2 sqft.... this should b great.... i am also putting an exhaust fan on the top and an intake towards the bottom and a 7 inch clamp van for circulation...............

ok this is what i have done and i need some feed back on what u guys and gals think of this versus the little not even one sqft  box.... 

i hope to get some replys .. i have also changed the soil i am useing the MG soil SUCKS.....i bought some non-fert potting soil and some perlite mixed it 60 soil and 40 perilte and changed the pots out witht he new soil i can already tell a difference from overnight.... everything should start to come along now.........     i hope to get some replys on how i can make it better of even some good items i can use that r at my local stores.......


----------



## laylow6988 (Nov 26, 2006)

Well, take some pics and post them up so we see what's going on. MG I hear on here aint too bad. People been getting good **** from it. With it being so narrow it's too bad you can't get a lil bit higher. But I am sure your room aint that small by choice. You should paint the walls flat white to get the best use out of the light. Hope that helped you out a bit.


----------



## stoner 420 (Nov 26, 2006)

thanks laylow i am still doing some stuff before i paint it ... i am not yet cut the holes for the fans and i have not hung the lights yet i wanted to get everything first so i have it all so it is done right the first time.... i have the little box going to keep the little sprouts going until it is done.......  i have spray paint  i am painting the walls flat white... i still have to find a way to keep the odor down a little so it don't knock me out when i open it ... lol...
i had first pictured of making it taller but by the time i had the wood cut ( at lowes) and put it up it only ended up being shorter but it is still better than 
15'' tall it is now 48'' so i will be happy with this for the first grow..... i am just wondering how much yield i will get from the cfls i know it will be less than an hps system but i would be happy with a 1\2 ounce or so for the first time... can anyone help mayb from experince with cfls the full grow... maybe someone can tell me what they got from one plant....... thanks again for the help and hope to get more replys will take pics tonight and post them in the morning.....................


----------



## Elephant Man (Nov 26, 2006)

Sounds alot better than your first setup already, IMO ventilation is very important, very easy, and very often not optomized.  Your new box sounds much better in that regards.

As far as flouro lighting used full cycle, I have no experience yet, but I will.  Just keep in mind they may have to go a couple extra weeks.

As far as yeild, we are all hopeful for you .  But right now just soak up all you can about growing, make sure ya get through flower .

Good Luck


----------



## stoner 420 (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks elephant man i got tired of the heat and i could not put any more fans in it so i went a made me a 4 ft tall box and i am useing three fan two cpu fans and one 7 in calmp fan for circulation... i made a homemade reflector for the three cfls i am using .... i put one fan on top of the box and another on the bottom of the door for intake and the one on top for exhaust and the clamp fan for circulation.... i just bought the last things to get the box finished and i am going right now to transfer all the components for one box to the other... i will have pics in a couple of days when they are settled in ( my cam is in repair)...


so here is the stats on the box..
13 3\4 deep x 23 1\2 wide x 48 tall ( all inches)
two 24'' flours mounted vertically
two 26 watt cfls one soft and one cool
one 100 watt sunlight bulb...
total lumens = 6875
two 5 inch heavy duty cpu fans( one on top and one on bottom.
one 7 inch clamp fan on  the inside for circulation...  

this setup is for just two plants ... i hope everyone likes the change in boxes....... i am looking for a 70 watt hps system for cheap to add to the box for flower ...... this is a maybe considering heat issues


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 2, 2006)

*Yup this sounds like a much better set up for ya Stoner420. Pics when ya can my friend.  *


----------



## stoner 420 (Dec 2, 2006)

ok i finally got my camara back and i got the box done but the pics r a week old so bare with me until i get updates.... i got three sprouts in the box now the temps stay around 75 to 80 and humidity is up also to like 40 almost 50 at times... i have only got one of the fans mounted and running at the moment.. 

the first pic is a long shoot of the box.. the second is a close up of it ( it did not have the homade reflector hung witht eh lights at this time..).. the third is of one of the fans that i am useing for the box.. i put it up to a one gallon jugg to show how big it is. i think it is a heavy duty machine fan... oh well it works really well..... i am likeing the bigger box alot better but the sprouts r not growing at all they have not grown since i put them in the new box.. i have started two more germenating to see it maybe they will start and grow faster in the new soil and new setup... i hope you all enjoy the pics will have more in a couple days of the box with everything in it....
pls give me any input on the box that u can.. i am always looking to improve or make changes at any time i love to learn about this stuff...........

from the stoner family
stoner 420
stonett 420
& baby 420


----------



## flipmode (Dec 2, 2006)

do you have air coming in and air coming out are has to be changed every five minutes you need atlest two fans i have a bathroom fan 1 lasko desk fan and five mini fans from a cpu but i dont use all the cpu fans. If your going to close it u would have to make a cutting for the fan


----------



## stoner 420 (Dec 2, 2006)

yes i have since these pics i have cut a hole in the bottom of the door for the fan in the pic which will b for intake and the one i have already running is exhaust and a 7 in desk clamp fan for circulation ........ thanks for the input..... any more advice is always appreciated........


----------

